# Objective Info on Auto vs MT



## suntan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I'm brand-new to the forum! I'm considering a purchase of a 2007 350z when it comes in Feb - it's going to be a Grand Touring with the Nav and Airbags options. The only thing I'm debating about is the transmission: auto vs. manual. The reason why I'm considering an auto is because my wife plans to also use the car sometimes and she doesn't stickshift. I've seen a lot of "auto vs. manual" debates - they have a tendency to get ideological! - but I couldn't seem to find any objective info/statistics comparing auto to manual performance. Does Nissan publish performance stats for the 350z (I can't seem to find any on their website)? I think auto mags have the 0-60 time for the manual as around 5.5 secs, but does anyone have comparable statistics for the auto? Usually, autos do a lot worse compared to manuals - I'm just wondering how much worse and if I can live with the losses...

Any help with objective info would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
suntan


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

It really doesn't matter. Either you shift it or the computer does. It still pushes it to redline like you would. All AT 350Z's come with a manual shift mode as well. What you should be asking is if you want the fun of an MT or not.

I got an AT because I live in stop and go traffic and its nice not to have to shift sometimes.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I work for Nissan and I personally like the auto trans. I too live in the city and a manual trans can get VERY tiring...


----------



## z31nut (Jan 1, 2007)

depends what you want to do with your car..... dont let your wife drive it at all  <joke> but if you want to autocross it or any type of racing that has turns, definetly go with manual, if you just want to drag race it, it really doesnt matter


----------



## suntan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi! Thanks so much for your responses, guys!  I just think it is kind of odd that Nissan doesn't post 0-60 times for M/T and A/T since a lot of other manufacturers do. Actually, I'm getting my CA to check with Nissan to see if he can get the info. I'll probably end up getting the A/T anyway...it's kind of hard to own a M/T where I am (Boston). The traffic here is totally nuts.

Btw, does anyone have any recommendations for dealers in the Boston area? 

Thanks so much once again! It's really incredible how much 350Z people know about their cars....and how much modding they do! Hope to join the community of owners soon!

cheers,
suntan


----------

